# Price of a mini-skid steer?



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2000)

Just curious if I was to add a mini-BOB or similar what I would belooking at in terms of price?


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*mini-Bob?*

Is that like Robert the midget??  J/K

Do you mean a mini excavator?

I only have Gov't sales manual from last year, but if it helps any they ranged from:

322 model - (base price) $19,000

all the way to

341 model - (base price) $43,000

I'm sure they juice the gov't for all they can on them so you'll prob find them cheaper in the civilian world. Also, this is 1-2 years old so since they've become more popular the price has probobly gone down some too.

I'd like to see what you guys on the outside are paying for the mini-x's

I have to put together a post tonight, but this is definetly the most used piece of equipment on our front line lately. It's a workhorse and it works wonders day in and day out!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2000)

Thanks Guido.


----------

